# I love how your eyes sparkle...



## Ricard78

Hi,
I'm learning Catalan at the moment and I'm trying to form my own sentences.
Could someone please check this sentence for errors and give me a speech breakdown of how it should be spoken?

It is a message for my girlfriend and I'm trying to say.....

I love how your eyes sparkle when you think naughty thoughts

"M'encanta com la teva ulls brillen quan es pensa en coses entremaliat"

Gracies


----------



## betulina

Ricard78 said:


> I love how your eyes sparkle when you think naughty thoughts
> 
> "M'encanta com la teva ulls brillen quan es pensa en coses entremaliat"



Hola 

I would say something like "M'encanta com et brillen els ulls quan penses en coses entremaliades".

Wait for other opinions, though.


----------



## Ricard78

Can you make me a speech breakdown to help me speak it.  Some words have silent parts and things like this so i need help.

But gracies for your help.


----------



## merquiades

betulina said:


> Hola
> 
> I would say something like "M'encanta com et brillen els ulls quan penses en coses entremaliades".
> 
> Wait for other opinions, though.



Well, phonetically it'd be more or less like this.

Man-KAHN-ta  kom  at  BRIL-yan  alz  ULYS  kwan  PEHN-saz  an  KO-zaz  an-tra-ma-lee-AH-thas

a as in about, ah like father, eh like feather, ee like in seen, o like coat, ly like salyer, th in bother, r is rolled. Capital syllables are accented

Good luck


----------



## Ricard78

Awesome, thanks for your work.

One day soon I will learn to speak your beautiful language and educate my fellow English people about Catalunya.


----------



## ernest_

Haha, take it easy. Luckily, in this sentence there are no silent parts. The only problem is the "ll" sound, that can be quite tricky. Here you can listen to some examples: http://bibiloni.cat/correcciofonetica/ieisme.htm
If you can't do a proper "ll" do a "y".


----------



## Ricard78

Thanks ernest_.  Thankfully i have all ready got my ll's under control, my friend taught me how to do it after plenty of practise.  The only problem i have with this sentence at the moment is that it might be masculine in some parts.


----------



## ernest_

No, no problem with that. It's okay whether you say it to a man or to a woman, because it's in the second person which is genderless.


----------



## paparreta

I love how your eyes sparkle when you think naughty thoughts

M'agrada com espurnegen els teus ulls quan penses entremaliadures.


----------



## paparreta

I per la fonètica, és una mica metàl·lica però fonamentalment correcta:

cerca vozme.com (no em deixen posar enllaços).


----------

